# 18350 batteries



## Kalashnikov (23/4/19)

Hi Vendors,

Please comment below if you have 18350 cells available on your site. having a hard time finding this on google.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

@BigGuy do you still have @Sir Vape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Vendors,
> 
> Please comment below if you have 18350 cells available on your site. having a hard time finding this on google.
> 
> Thanks



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-18350-awt-battery
https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vapcell-18350-10a-1100mah/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-18350-awt-battery
> https://vaporize.co.za/shop/vapcell-18350-10a-1100mah/


Thanks for that Rob , been looking for those vapecells

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (23/4/19)

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...th-africa/products/basen-18350-800mah-battery

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/19)

Anyone know any international sites that ship them here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/4/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone know any international sites that ship them here?


Myus but be prepared to pay for hazardous shipping and handling! 
Also, be prepared to throw away if the handlers decide its not shipping at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Vendors,
> 
> Please comment below if you have 18350 cells available on your site. having a hard time finding this on google.
> 
> Thanks


bid or buy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

